# lonely tree



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

hello TPT nice to met you everybody

my name khairin, i am from indonesia
This is one of my aquarium in bedroom 

ok let start it
Spek:

Tank: 30x20x25 = 15 liter
Lighting: DIY LED 12*1watt (2royalblue, 4warm*3.200K and 6coollight*6.500K)

Substrate: ADA Amazonia II
Filtration: resun cy20. eheim to expencive for me
Hardscape: serpentine stone and wood
CO2: 0,5b/s
plants: fissiden, spiky, flame, anubias petite, bucephalandra and less hair grass.
fauna: 2 otto, 3 snails ,5 shrimps and 15 brigitae

oktober 25, 2013











first week

09september2013











Update 23september2013













 









after firts trimming 










update : 29september2013

001









002









003









update 06 oktober 2013

add whitesand and replace 2emmiter royalblue with coollight 































































today 13oktober 2013










update, november 27
001









002









003








well done, thanks TPT.

really need comments,please 

It will make me better


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## cowfish007 (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome! You've got some skill


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! Love to see those plants grow.


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

thelub said:


> Lovely!





cowfish007 said:


> Very nice.





The Dude said:


> Awesome! You've got some skill





acejohn said:


> Nice! Love to see those plants grow.


thanks everybody


----------



## Cypranid Kid (Sep 23, 2013)

This is excellent. Saw your DIY LED on your blog looks very professional. Just like an Aquasky. Great work!! roud:


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this! September 23 was my favorite  You make me want to set up a small cube on my desk.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Add some monkeyfish so that they jump around the tree.


----------



## Hunter P (Aug 6, 2013)

great scape man i love it completely, u have skills!!!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty little tank.


----------



## Exie (Jan 23, 2012)

thats really awesome. i want that next to my computer


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

excellent


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

Exie said:


> thats really awesome. i want that next to my computer


You should be careful with that. Mine was soaked when the the water was splashing out due to the earthquake just a few days ago.


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Cypranid Kid said:


> This is excellent. Saw your DIY LED on your blog looks very professional. Just like an Aquasky. Great work!! roud:


lol, just try make aquasky with low cost sir 



juumou said:


> I love this! September 23 was my favorite  You make me want to set up a small cube on my desk.


thank sir, hope next scape better that it 



Chizpa305 said:


> Add some monkeyfish so that they jump around the tree.


thank you sir, but i don't know monkeyfish 


Hunter P said:


> great scape man i love it completely, u have skills!!!


 thank you sir 


Aplomado said:


> Pretty little tank.


thank you 



Exie said:


> thats really awesome. i want that next to my computer


thank you 



tetra10 said:


> excellent


thank you


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

acejohn said:


> You should be careful with that. Mine was soaked when the the water was splashing out due to the earthquake just a few days ago.


 dam that's awful sorry to hear that, lucky for me we don't have major earthquakes in the uk! :hihi:


----------



## Sgchick (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## pyrosnowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Your tank is beautifully put together! I have always been a huge fan of the tree effect underwater. Great scape!


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

Sgchick said:


> Very nice!!



thank you sir :icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:


pyrosnowman said:


> Your tank is beautifully put together! I have always been a huge fan of the tree effect underwater. Great scape!



thank you sir :hihi::hihi:


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

oktober 25, 2013


----------



## BriannaReck (Oct 23, 2013)

you have really made your tank outstanding in its look i appreciate the creativity of yours here, it is superb to enjoy...


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

BriannaReck said:


> you have really made your tank outstanding in its look i appreciate the creativity of yours here, it is superb to enjoy...



thank you for comment sir


----------



## BriannaReck (Oct 23, 2013)

that loooks a cool model to me , i am surprised to see it


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## JohnEX (Jan 28, 2004)

very nice. the "tree" is great and does a nice job of filling the open space in the middle/top of the tank.


----------



## oldskool559 (Aug 19, 2013)

beautiful tank


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful. I wouldn't mine a picnic under the tree.


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

BriannaReck said:


> that loooks a cool model to me , i am surprised to see it


thank for comment sir, just simple scape 



GreenBliss said:


> Beautiful tank.


thank you sir 



JohnEX said:


> very nice. the "tree" is great and does a nice job of filling the open space in the middle/top of the tank.


thank you sir 



oldskool559 said:


> beautiful tank


thank you sir 



Sajacobs said:


> Beautiful. I wouldn't mine a picnic under the tree.


thank you sir,


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

update :
001









002









003


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

what's the moss on the tree?


----------



## tahuboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Kereeeen!
Cantik banget!
roud:


----------



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome tank, amazing setup


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely tree


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

asuran said:


> what's the moss on the tree?


i use spiky moss for tree sir 



tahuboy said:


> Kereeeen!
> Cantik banget!
> 
> roud:


makasih om 



RubenG3 said:


> Awesome tank, amazing setup


thank you sir :angel::angel::angel:



asuran said:


> Lovely tree


thanks


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn. Seen your blog dude. You're a pro! 

akhmadkhairin.blogspot.com

Do you sell your led fixtures at all?


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

trueblu8 said:


> Damn. Seen your blog dude. You're a pro!
> 
> akhmadkhairin.blogspot.com
> 
> Do you sell your led fixtures at all?


thank you sir :hihi::hihi::hihi:

I did not sell my DIY led sir, sorry  , just for my hobby and made it only my spare time to go to college


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm. That's too bad. They are very nice.


----------



## khairin (Oct 13, 2013)

trueblu8 said:


> Hmm. That's too bad. They are very nice.


thank you sir, I made it only to save money because aquask* too expensive for me


----------

